# Critter Nation Mixing Tub from Home Depot



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I saw this on a recent Shadow The Rat video and I thought everyone who uses a Critter Nation should be aware of it. 

People have been using Home Depot mixing tubs in their Critter Nation cages for a while but they're kinda ugly and waste a bunch of space. Someone figured out that you can put the cage together without the metal grate floor and the mixing tub drops into place in the base of the cage. It's brilliant! 

It actually increases the size of the cage by about 2 3/4 cubic feet!










I was able to get it into place without trimming the lip but I had to take one wall off the cage to get it to fit. It took some pushing to put the wall back on after the tub was in. Trimming the lip a little might still be a good idea.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

I've been away too long and I'm so glad I saw this. Excellent! So is your fern.


----------

